# About Digital SLRs!!!



## rockthegod (Jul 6, 2007)

Hope this is the right place to ask this question.

I am not so experienced in digital cameras and have none at all in the field of SLRs. I want to get a New Digital SLR for myself... and now confused about the widely available brands and models. 

Can anyone suggest me some excellent models please. I am getting it from US. Price within $1000. I would use it mostly for photography as a hobby.

Thanx in advance


----------



## sysfilez (Jul 6, 2007)

well u can chek this site www.dpreview.com

i use a dslr canon 350D. 
u can chek nikon d70s and d80. 
canon 400D.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jul 6, 2007)

Canon 400D is a better choice at present, it comes with 18-55mm kit lens.
When ur hobby grows u can buy separate lenses later.


----------



## ghosh.dll (Jul 6, 2007)

howz nikon d40 as a starting point ? i m a total novice and were planning to buy this one by next month.. its in low price too. please advice me too.


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 6, 2007)

thanx all!!!  nice website sysfilez....chking tht out now!!!!


----------



## sysfilez (Jul 7, 2007)

dont go for nikon d40 as it doesn't have a auto motor, and so the lens u will be buying will be very costly. instead go for d50, d70s 
canon 400D is a good choice.
welcome to slr family.


----------



## ghosh.dll (Jul 9, 2007)

sysfilez said:
			
		

> dont go for nikon d40 as it doesn't have a auto motor, and so the lens u will be buying will be very costly. instead go for d50, d70s
> canon 400D is a good choice.
> welcome to slr family.




Nikon d40 is coming along with a kit lens of 18-55 @ around 25k only.. isn't it enough for entry level guy like me ? Buyin extra lens is far far away... or is it a big issue ?


----------



## sysfilez (Jul 10, 2007)

@ghosh.dll
well friend 2day u r buying d40 then tomorrow u will want to buy some lens and at that point of time u will face the problem. the kits lens is ok but not that good. for a beginer it will suffice. try getting a nikon d50 (very good one) instead if u r buying without bill. 
u compare nikon d40 with canon 350D & 400D. go thru the review on net. 
i will never buy a d40 or d40x.  
one more thing nikon lenses are expensive.


----------

